# Storing caulk tubes on a trailer...



## SCBBUILDERS (Nov 27, 2008)

I did a search on this but didn't come up with anything. I normally carry about 10-12 tubes of caulk, silicone, adhesives, etc. on the trailer. I try to keep them in boxes on the shelves, but they inevitably end up all over. Anybody come up with a good way to organize and store them?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

bucket


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

drawer


----------



## RCPainting (Jan 29, 2006)

ice chest


----------



## nailman (Sep 4, 2008)

I use milk crates, they work great.


----------



## Burby (Nov 25, 2008)

Take a hole saw or auger, works faster, drill 12 2" holes in a pc of 3/8s or 1/2" ply. Leave about 3/4" between each hole on all sides. take another pc of ply for the bottom, use 6" blocks at the corners to separate the 2 pcs and there ya go. throw it on the shelf, put your tubes in it and it be there for as long as you own your trailor or til you move to garage or better yet, a new trailor.
You could even use 1/4" ply for the top pc, just what ever you need to do to make it strong enough for your use and strong enough for your guys to not bust it up.. hahaha Always make something worker proof. :clap:
Some Ihave made for the box truck & trailors are over 10 years old and still work great. It is so nice to have caulking where it is suppose to be when you need it & does make it so easy to keep count of..


----------



## ATH (Feb 14, 2006)

http://www.gemplers.com/product/145928/Grease-Caulk-Storage-Box


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

milk crate and carry around shop rags. I also made a small divider out of luan to accomodate for times when there are not a lot of tubes in the crate.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

This time of year, a cooler in the 
front seat is best for me.
Bring it in the house at night.
Put a jug of hot water in with
in the morning.
Easier to pump when it's warm. :thumbsup:


----------



## corian27 (Dec 6, 2008)

We've found that a bucket with one of those bucket organizer inserts works great. Throw your caulking tubes and a gun in the bucket and use the pockets for scrapers, putty knives etc....


----------



## orson (Nov 23, 2007)

I have mine on the inside of my trailer doors, I screwed pieces of "L" shaped steel to the door to make a ledge with a stretch chord running parallel about 6 inched above it.

Works pretty well.

I also keep larger quantities in a milk crate on a shelf.


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

I use one of these in my van. I cut a small block to put in the front of the shelf to tip them up a bit so they stay. It easily holds 25-30 tubes, you can easily see what colors are in there and they never fall out. Works great for me.


----------



## CambridgeAl (Nov 23, 2008)

rubbermaid container


----------



## paintr56 (Feb 4, 2005)

In my truck boxes I use the card board box they come in open one end and have the tube facing out. Use a 2" x 2" scrap to block up the corner so the tubes want to move into the box. The box is kind of wedged between other things so it stays on the shelf. Mix and match products in the same box.

Jim


----------



## Bill in VaBeach (Jun 7, 2007)

ATH said:


> http://www.gemplers.com/product/145928/Grease-Caulk-Storage-Box


 
ATH, that's a nice gizmo. Great to be this organized, may try one! I just use a mud pan, tubes and guns and knives and all kinds of things go in it. Not easy to carry around much, but easy enough to transport from shop to van, and holds a lot and fits nicely under the shelves. Have one for drywall tools too. And for tiling tools. Task organized. Four bucks, or less, at the big boxes.


----------



## ATH (Feb 14, 2006)

Bill in VaBeach said:


> ATH, that's a nice gizmo. Great to be this organized, may try one! I just use a mud pan, tubes and guns and knives and all kinds of things go in it. Not easy to carry around much, but easy enough to transport from shop to van, and holds a lot and fits nicely under the shelves. Have one for drywall tools too. And for tiling tools. Task organized. Four bucks, or less, at the big boxes.


Thanks. The best thing about this box is that it has a shoulder strap, saving a hand (or two) when moving the caulk to/from the truck on those cold days (and today is definitely in THAT category).


----------

